# Survived Week One...



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well I surived week one of the VT State Police academy. It was the hardest week of my life and next week will be even more difficult! It will be nice to wake up tommorrow morning without a DI kicking my bed and screaming! :lol: Last night while in my rack after "fire watch", I fell asleep and woke myself up by yelling "Sir, yes sir!" in my sleep... my roomate jumped out of bed and stood at attention only to realize there was nobody there..... Definitley glad the weekend is here!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Sweet bro, keep us informed.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hey Eric,
Glad to see you made it through the first week. Take it one at a time and before you know it, it will be over with, you hope.......
Good luck! Keep us updated.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

EMcNeice";p="69308 said:


> Last night while in my rack after "fire watch", I fell asleep and woke myself up by yelling "Sir, yes sir!" in my sleep... my roomate jumped out of bed and stood at attention only to realize there was nobody there.....


 :baaa: :L:

That's some funny shit! Hang in there!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Try dreaming of Dunngie! The results might be more pleasant!
:lol:


----------



## looseScrew (Mar 18, 2005)

Good job brother, keep up the good work.


----------



## Doom5 (Mar 4, 2005)

Those two more weeks will fly by, then you'll get to relax a little bit in the "regular" academy with all the rest of the cadets from the rest of the state. Keep it up!


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Done with week 2... I am starting to see light at the end of the tunnel. This past week was worse than week 1! Just trying to ice the hell out of these shin splints! This upcoming week is all firearms and PT, then prebasic graduation is friday. One more week and then the less torturous academy begins!


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Hang in there bro. To stretch it out try walking around on just your heels (with feet and toes raised upward toward your shin) this may help relieve the shin splints. Works for me!!


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

I had shin splints in the academy baaadddd. The one thing that I found worked really well was getting a message on my lower legs weekly. It sounds freeky but it works...,Also, try changing your running strides and posture


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

POPCOP";p="69794 said:


> The one thing that I found worked really well was getting a message on my lower legs weekly. It sounds freeky but it works...


Well don't keep us in suspense. What did the message say??


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

Oops, my bad. Should have spell checked first... :roll:


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

lol, it certainly painted an amusing mental picture.


----------

